# Custom build PC slave, opinion needed.....



## dhlkid (Jan 27, 2018)

Hi, al, is this custom build slave for sample playback good enough?

Intel i7-8700K
AsRock Z370 Pro4 ATX
32GB Team Elite RAM
256GB Samsung PM961 SSD
Coolmaster 650W ATX Power Supply
Coolmaater N300 ATX case
Coolmaster MASTERAIR 4CPU Cooler
Wifi card
Windows 10 

Around US1262

Thx


----------



## shomynik (Jan 27, 2018)

I have a slave with 32gb ram and ATM looking for an upgrade so to get more ram because 32gb (64gb master) doesn't cut it for me anymore. Depends on what libraries you use, Kontakt has very nice RAM management features, PLAY doesn't, so I have to use only 1 mic at time while composing and bounce other mics at the end, one by one for mixing... or purge, but again at the end, no way of using more mics while composing.

But these RAM prices  ... it's very hard for me to accept giving 1200+ EUR (on a sale!!!) for 128gb. Mad...


----------



## chimuelo (Jan 27, 2018)

I’m seeing guys going from 32GBs to 64GBs and claiming it’s the best upgrade they’ve done.
If you can stick to 2 x 16GB DIMMs it’s not cheap, but allows you to add another 32GBs later when Instrument and effect addictions take hold...


----------



## wickedw (Jan 29, 2018)

I think you need more memory and ssd storage but those can always be added later. 

But if you think you're unlikely to get to add components later on then i would rather cut in some other places like for example the CPU and memory speed and then get some more memory and storage. That's the most important I'd say.


----------



## fraz (Feb 10, 2018)

Hi,

8700 K must be a good choice - ++ on top of 6850 K which is also good - Another option but more pricey is 7820 X -
And for what its worth if you ever need to add another slave to boost the FX (reverb/delay etc....) the Ryzen 7 1700 are also good -

AsRock do some nice motherboards and the Z370 are not too pricey. On X299 the AsRock Extreme 4 is a good board for a slave.

8700 K / 7820 X is about as good as it gets for a reasonable cost - 8700 K would last years if looked after. I've got a 5820 K or two which are really good but 8700 K is another level up!!!


----------

